# Cool places for a fishing vacation.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok heres the deal, I think we should make a list, maybe sticky it or something, of great affordable places to do fishing vacations. I don't mean camping, cause lets face it guys, most of us have wives or girlfriends and....... 

Here is the criteria:
-Must be a cool place to fish
-Must have either there own docks you can keep your boat, or ample parking for your trailer near your room.
-Would be nice if you can fish off the dock as well
-Affordable! This means depending on the time of year it can be anywhere from $75-150 a night for a basic room.
-Perferably not a chain hotel or very commercialized place
-would be nice if it isn't crowded
-A boat ramp would be a bonus, but not neccessary as long as there is one in the area to use.

I'll start the list, I can think of three:
-Jensens twin palms, in captiva 
-The boat house, in marco island
-La jolla resort, in islamorada

Check them out on google and if you know of anymore like it post up.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/

http://www.keylantern.com/


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I leave a trailer here 8 months out of the year. They have great rentals and a boat ramp!!

http://www.sancarlosrv.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I leave a trailer here 8 months out of the year. They have great rentals and a boat ramp!!


ummm :-? where's that?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Gilberts Resort off Jewfish Creek in Key Largo was always a great stay.
I'd second La Jolla.

Another great place is Venture Out Resort in Cudjoe Key.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok here is my list so far based on the specs I laid out:

http://ibiswebsite.com/buchans/
http://www.keylantern.com (not sure about boats, but it's cheap)
http://www.gocaptiva.com/
http://www.docksideinn.com/
http://www.lajollaresort.com/
http://www.sanibelmoorings.com (not sure about rates as there program is buggy)
http://www.theboathousemotel.com/
http://www.gilbertsresort.com
http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com (looks like just 2 units)
http://www.sancarlosrv.com

Good stuff guys keep 'em coming


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

if you're from the north like me Sebastian Inlet is a fantastic place to catch your first snook and you can do it on foot. i've only camped there so I'm not sure of where to stay on a budget otherwise. any ideas? Also gotta love sanibel moorings. we stay there cause they're clean but will do pet friendly on request. go see Norm Zeigler in his tackle shop on the island and he'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

*Flamingo Campground in Everglades National Park

RV's are allowed, but camping at the park is like the Four Seasons vs. Back Country Camping.

*Lower Keys private Island: Fish, lounge, swim lobster, stone crab etc..........


My vote is Camping!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> My vote is Camping!


Camping is great, but not what I wanted this thread to be about, cause camping and vacationing are 2 different things in my book.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> I leave a trailer here 8 months out of the year. They have great rentals and a boat ramp!!
> 
> http://www.sancarlosrv.com/


Stayed here late October. Great place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> > My vote is Camping!
> 
> 
> Camping is great, but not what I wanted this thread to be about, cause camping and vacationing are 2 different things in my book.




Maybe you are just doing something wrong! 

BTW, I married my Wife because she is adventurous be that Camping, Cave Diving or Skydiving. 

I guess maybe I had the pick of the litter! LOL :


Sorry, we'll stay on topic.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I understand, and my wife is willing to camp, but her parents who are in there 60's, brother wife who doesn't "do" camping, and my 4 month old daughter all vote no. Plus why would anyone want to go camping in florida in the summer?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't remember the name,
but there's a place up on the St. Marks River.
South of Tallahassee, been a long time....


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Pa Ja Motel Resort - Jupiter

http://www.pa-javillas.com/

Reasonable (though not modern) efficiencies +wifi internet and docks. A stone's throw from the Burt Reynolds Park ramps. Lots of restaurants in walking distance (three blocks, tops). This is the area where Hamm3r goes for that epic snook fishing he has posted several times. Easy ICW access in both directions as well as the Loxahatchee River.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Might also look at Big Pine Key and Jensen Beach.

http://oldwoodenbridge.com/

http://www.riverpalmcottages.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I've got plenty to think about now, heres my list which should keep me going places for quite a few years.

www.ibiswebsite.com/buchans/
www.keylantern.com ; (not sure about boats, but it's cheap)
www.gocaptiva.com/
www.docksideinn.com/
www.lajollaresort.com/
www.sanibelmoorings.com ; (not sure about rates as there program is buggy)
www.theboathousemotel.com/
www.gilbertsresort.com
www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com (looks like just 2 units)
www.sancarlosrv.com
www.cedarkey.org/lodging.php (a bunch of little places)
www.oldwoodenbridge.com/
www.pa-javillas.com (not sure on price)
www.riverpalmcottages.com

Thanks guys


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Can't remember the name,
> but there's a place up on the St. Marks River.
> South of Tallahassee, been a long time....


Shell Island Fish Camp?


----------



## btomas (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a few on the west coast of Florida.
First in a condo complex on the beach with boat docks in the rear.  On Sarasota's Siesta key with easy access to Sarasota Bay and the gulf.
http://www.fishcove.com/

Second and third are in Englewood with Gulf on one side and docks on Lemon Bay; easy access to Charlotte harbor or the gulf.
http://www.westonsresort.com/Home_Page.php
http://www.sunstate.com/mkr/elgaleon.htm  ( this one is a week minimum)


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.gladeshaven.com/

I thought it was a cool place, went last year with a fishing buddy.
Boat ramp, your own slip, general store with food, deli (great sandwiches), beer, liquer, a bar, bait, resturant next door, everything you need.

By the way, Good tread. I'm in need of a nice fishing gettaway soon!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.indianpasscamp.com/

Cabins, rv, tent. They have a small store and a pool.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Great topic, keep them coming. Lets not just limit it to Florida. 

http://www.gulfstreammotelmarina.com/index.php


----------



## rexpollock (Nov 14, 2010)

Great place is (kings bay lodge) Crystal River,  They have a  natural spring feed swimming pool. You get a boat slip with your room  on kings bay short run out to the Gulf and theirs a great bar,  Its like a 100 yard boat ride away.  a place to store your trailer. Half the time i leave my boat trailed. Its a short drive to the ramp at the end of w fort island boat ramp puts you in the gulf itself lots of oyster bars so be careful at this ramp. The rooms are huge two queen beds two lazy boys for relaxing I hate having to watch TV in bed, full kitchen with plates, pots, pans, silverware. Everything but food. Full size fridge, full size freezer. Its no Hilton or even a Hampton, It has a old Florida kinda charm, and for 70 bucks a night in a fishing paradise like this area cant beat it, really .....I'm heading back there for 14 days end of the month, Third time staying there this year lol I fish way too much....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

$70 sounds like a real good deal for 4 people. It's going on the list.


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Our family enjoyed the KOA kabins at Madiera/Pine island areas.  Madiera is on the ICW with boat ramp and Pine island is not far from boat ramps (within a mile).  Kabin for four $77 dollars a night at Madiera and only $55 a night at pine island.  Can park boat and cook out. They have pool, spas, and entertainment.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Im also planning a trip like this ,mabey in april , any ideas on anything around flamingo?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure about outside the state or flamingo, I'm just getting a list of cheap places to go based on my own personal criteria and what I will need to keep my family happy. The list is growing and I have tons of options now. Thanks guys. I think it would be great to have this thread saved cause there is no way I could have found these outside of forums.

www.ibiswebsite.com/buchans/
www.keylantern.com ; (not sure about boats, but it's cheap)
www.gocaptiva.com/
www.docksideinn.com/
www.lajollaresort.com/
www.sanibelmoorings.com ; (not sure about rates as there program is buggy)
www.theboathousemotel.com/
www.gilbertsresort.com
www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com (looks like just 2 units)
www.sancarlosrv.com
www.cedarkey.org/lodging.php (a bunch of little places)
www.oldwoodenbridge.com/
www.pa-javillas.com (not sure on price)
www.riverpalmcottages.com
www.shellislandfishcamp.com
www.westonsresort.com
www.theevergladesflorida.com
www.indianpasscamp.com
www.gulfstreammotelmarina.com


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Im also planning a trip like this ,mabey in april , any ideas on anything around flamingo?


There's nothing around flamingo, unfortunatly. The closest you'll get is Florida City, but that's still a drive every morning. In reality, if you want to stay at flamingo camp.

If you're planning on fishing flats and dont mind the run try islandmorada or something on largo. You're only 20-30 miles away from Flamingo in either of those spots.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Im also planning a trip like this ,mabey in april , any ideas on anything around flamingo?
> 
> 
> There's nothing around flamingo, unfortunatly. The closest you'll get is Florida City, but that's still a drive every morning. In reality, if you want to stay at flamingo camp.
> ...


He hit it dead on. 

I did read somewhere that they plan on building a lodge in the park, so lets see if it comes through, and by when it will be open.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

that sounds great , the past years we fished out of sugarloaf with a guide , but this year we wanna go renagade our self. so if we dont want to fish ,or the weather is bad, we dont feel like we have to ...I guess im nervous abought leaving the boat somewhere im not farmilar with , if we go to dinner at blue heaven or something. this is a cool thread


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> > > Im also planning a trip like this ,mabey in april , any ideas on anything around flamingo?
> >
> >
> > There's nothing around flamingo, unfortunatly. The closest you'll get is Florida City, but that's still a drive every morning. In reality, if you want to stay at flamingo camp.
> ...


They used to have a lodge there, but our Florida Hurricanes (as in the storms, not the Football team) got rid of that  ;D

If you want to know what's going on in Flamingo go to the ranger station in Flamingo. It says their going with plan D, and what there planning on doing sounds really good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Im also planning a trip like this ,mabey in april , any ideas on anything around flamingo?



When it came to overnight trips to Flamingo,
the group I fished with (back in the dark ages) weren't into hotels or campsites.
Somehow, one of the guys got hold of an old 20 foot aluminum pontoon boat
on a trailer. We re-decked it and it became our backcountry mother ship.
With an old 25 hp 'rude on the back and towing 2 skiffs
we'd overnight for days back in the rivers and creeks.
Tents, grill, gear, beach chairs and recliners made it mighty comfortable.
If there was a food, drink or ice shortage, someone would run a skiff
back to civilization and pick up more supplies.
Trash can and a portable john even kept it civilized enough for the womenfolk.
I imagine this could work just about anywhere there are protected waters.


----------

